# 1.8L shocked!



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Car went in to the dealer yesterday to have so stuff done and they gave me a 1.8L TT to use. I was shocked at the lack of power, why would they even release a 1.8L TT?

What do folks think of the 1.8? also it doesn't seem to do many more miles than a 2.0L maybe like 2 more miles?


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Better than an entry level manual A1 i get for a courtesy car. And not all people want power from a car, suppose the 1.8 is for people who dont care about performance and want lower insurance. Makes sense to me.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> Better than an entry level manual A1 i get for a courtesy car. And not all people want power from a car, suppose the 1.8 is for people who dont care about performance and want lower insurance. Makes sense to me.


Yeah I guess, I just thought people would buy a TT for not only the looks but also cos it's a sport car with good power? But guess you are right that maybe some people are not fussed by the power?

I wonder if they sell many 1.8L TT's?


----------



## Gh0sty (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm looking for a 2.0 currently, I was chucking different options into a few insurance quotes - I was surprised to see that the insurance for a 2.0 is around £1400 and the 1.8 was £1250 or there abouts. Not that much of a saving!


----------



## StevoH (Jan 17, 2018)

Just traded in my Focus ST2 with 275hp Mountune kit for an ex demo TT 1.8. Not as much power but I can still overtake every one in the same places on my way to work. Only difference is the Focus stayed in 6th gear on the TT I have to change down to 5th.

Not as bad as you are making out. The 1.8 is also the best seller numbers wise.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

StevoH said:


> Just traded in my Focus ST2 with 275hp Mountune kit for an ex demo TT 1.8. Not as much power but I can still overtake every one in the same places on my way to work. Only difference is the Focus stayed in 6th gear on the TT I have to change down to 5th.
> 
> Not as bad as you are making out. The 1.8 is also the best seller numbers wise.


Yeah maybe it's because I had never driven the 1.8L before. I found the lack of power noticeable though.


----------



## StevoH (Jan 17, 2018)

I obviously notice the difference in power, but the 1.8 is still pretty responsive. The St was quick and I drove it hard. The TT can't compete with the initial punch of power but I'm still overtaking everyone on the same short straights etc. My previous car to the ST was the Pug 200hp RCZ (just sworn on the TT forum  ) and the TT isn't too bad compared to that performance wise.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> Better than an entry level manual A1 i get for a courtesy car.


So I should count myself lucky with the Yellow S1 Competition I have at the moment then while the Roadster has its newly acquired swimming pool sorted!
Sports seats, but it appears someone forgot to tick the headed option? Oh and the Nav isn't enabled.
Service advisor tells me it was auto issued to them by Audi. Price as spec'ed... £31K


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (May 16, 2012)

Gh0sty said:


> I'm looking for a 2.0 currently, I was chucking different options into a few insurance quotes - I was surprised to see that the insurance for a 2.0 is around £1400 and the 1.8 was £1250 or there abouts. Not that much of a saving!


Hi,
If you need any help with insurance at all for any model you're looking at then please feel free to drop me a line.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

stumardy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Car went in to the dealer yesterday to have so stuff done and they gave me a 1.8L TT to use. I was shocked at the lack of power, why would they even release a 1.8L TT?
> 
> What do folks think of the 1.8? also it doesn't seem to do many more miles than a 2.0L maybe like 2 more miles?


Well coming from a TTS (or is it a S-line quattro - your sig is confusing) you'd be even more shocked if there wasn't a significant difference in performance. Especially when you'd paid £13k+ more.
Everything''s relative, compared to most other cars on the road the 1.8 is quick. I had a top of the range Q2 #1 Edition as courtesy car recently and that felt sluggish compared to my 1.8 TT, and its handling was awful.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Hahaha yeah your right I'll change my sig. Guess I was quite taken back how much less the power felt between my 2L (didn't have the TTS then as only got this last weekend), but I guess for Audi it opens up the market to people who don't want to spend the extra on a 2L.


----------



## antmanbTT (Jan 8, 2018)

Smaller less powerful engine in slower less powerful performance shocker :lol: :lol:


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

antmanbTT said:


> Smaller less powerful engine in slower less powerful performance shocker :lol: :lol:


Nah, #FakeNews


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I had a Mk2 1.8 and found it fast enough and these days a 1.8 is a good alternative to a Diesel.Which you can argue whats a Diesel doing in a Sports car.At the other end I would not buy a TTRS as I would want a Porsche for that money.


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

I have a 1.8 and I don't think it has a lack of power.


----------



## Greyscale (Sep 7, 2017)

I think the 1.8 is a great option for young drivers who are passionate about cars & have to be careful with insurance...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

180 bhp isn't slow, but it's not fast either. Chicks just like the looks and don't drive fast :lol:

Remember the mk1 came with 150 HP version of the same 1.8!


----------



## tom_91 (Aug 30, 2017)

I have a 1.8 with a KN air filter and race chip, pissed all over a new Golf GTI last week. Not as loud though..


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

I had a 1.8L as a loaner. Wasn't quite the same experience as 2.0L but still loved the ride and handling. I do quite a few Hertz rentals because of work. All decent cars but nothing compares to getting back into and driving off in a TT.


----------



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm 44 and I've ordered a 1.8 . I had a fiesta ST3 and that was 176bhp and that was great fun (and plenty fast enough) I also had a Focus ST3 with 250bhp and the fiesta was WAY more fun and felt weirdly faster! So I have high hopes for the audi 1.8 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

Anthony_Manton said:


> I'm 44 and I've ordered a 1.8 . I had a fiesta ST3 and that was 176bhp and that was great fun (and plenty fast enough) I also had a Focus ST3 with 250bhp and the fiesta was WAY more fun and felt weirdly faster! So I have high hopes for the audi 1.8
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

forthay said:


> Anthony_Manton said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 44 and I've ordered a 1.8 . I had a fiesta ST3 and that was 176bhp and that was great fun (and plenty fast enough) I also had a Focus ST3 with 250bhp and the fiesta was WAY more fun and felt weirdly faster! So I have high hopes for the audi 1.8
> ...


I'm 100% sure I won't be  I bought the TT because I fell in love with one in the showroom (and it wasn't going very fast in there) To be honest I think the TT is a work of Art, I love the shape & style and the interior blew me away. I looked at a Mercedes A1 just before I went into Audi and the TT was a completely different class altogether!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

stumardy said:


> F1SpaceMonkey said:
> 
> 
> > Better than an entry level manual A1 i get for a courtesy car. And not all people want power from a car, suppose the 1.8 is for people who dont care about performance and want lower insurance. Makes sense to me.
> ...


For many, the TT is mainly about the looks and, from Audi's point of view, they just want to sell as many of them as possible. There is a very strong rumour that the new facelift model (due out later this year or early next year) will feature a new entry-level model with the new 1.5 turbo featured in the current Golf. Maybe they will then drop the 1.8? The 1.5 VW engine produces about 150 bhp iirc, which is about the same as a 1.8 from 10-15 years ago, but is a LOT more fuel efficient (at least 45 mpg). I'm pretty sure it will be an attractive proposition to some, as they will be able to make it look just as stunning as a TTS, with S-line or Black Edition extras ..and probably still keep the list price under £30k.


----------



## Dale.TT (Dec 19, 2016)

What's the torque output of the 1.8? I bet that's why the OP felt so shocked. The 2 litre is very torquey, feels quicker than my 300hp focus RS was.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

My Mark 2 1.8 was a great little car and handled superbly in motorway traffic in the UK on several trips up to the Lakes and Carlisle!


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

stumardy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Car went in to the dealer yesterday to have so stuff done and they gave me a 1.8L TT to use. I was shocked at the lack of power, why would they even release a 1.8L TT?
> 
> What do folks think of the 1.8? also it doesn't seem to do many more miles than a 2.0L maybe like 2 more miles?


I had a 1.8 TTR (manual) as a loaner last year from Cambridge Audi and totally agree, it was very short on go :roll: I found myself constantly having to hang on to gears and it was really struggling to gain any speed when I had to pass a lorry on a fairly long incline of dual carriageway. On the same route, I normally get around 37mpg from my TTS, the 1.8 did 35mpg, probably because it needs to be driven harder to get anywhere. I felt quite gutless to me, but I guess if you're not bothered about performance, then hey...


----------



## Dale.TT (Dec 19, 2016)

I think most people buy a TT simply because they like it. Be that the design, the interior or the sports car coupe shape.

I could have bought an S3 (which in the real world is probably faster) for the same money but I prefer the TT and the 2.0 is more than quick enough.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mark Pred said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


You've mentioned this before Mark and I think the problem is that coming from a TTS with the s-tronic box you forgot to change gear in the 1.8 and actually never took it out of 1st gear.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think what he's actually saying is the performance is akin to not getting out of 1st.
Pure greed by Audi to hit CO numbers for BIK drivers and make the car a volume model is the reason for the 1.8.

It's surprising the performance is not better, the 180bhp 2004 version was 7.5 to 60 given the modern engine and unladen weight of the car.


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

0-60 in 7.5 is pretty respectable for that sort of power. I had a Golf VR6 in the 90's that had similar figures and it felt fast at the time.


----------



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

I think 180bhp & 0-62 in 6.9sec is ok. My last Fiesta ST was exactly the same speed and that felt pretty good to be honest. I had a Focus ST prior to that with 250bhp and I preferred the Fiesta.


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

I had this type of argument with bikes, I stepped back from the sports bike scene to a cruiser because you just can't use the power on uk roads. Its much more fun using 80% of the performance than 10% trust me.

I think a TT 1.8 is plenty fast enough. The only reason I went for the 2.0 was for the Quattro system which is great but honestly I can just let the s-tronic do its thing go through the box in D and be doing over 90 in no time and into serious trouble.

The TTS & RS must be mad on the roads.


----------



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

zooks said:


> I had this type of argument with bikes, I stepped back from the sports bike scene to a cruiser because you just can't use the power on uk roads. Its much more fun using 80% of the performance than 10% trust me.
> 
> I think a TT 1.8 is plenty fast enough. The only reason I went for the 2.0 was for the Quattro system which is great but honestly I can just let the s-tronic do its thing go through the box in D and be doing over 90 in no time and into serious trouble.
> 
> The TTS & RS must be mad on the roads.


I 100% agree, I had a motorbike (Gsxr600) and to be honest I spend most the time worrying I'd been caught by a speed camera! So I sold it and bought my TT instead!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Hardly ever get the chance to floor it in the TTS, roads clogged up, full of slow drivers, speed cameras everywhere 

The only reason I go for the more powerful cars is because they usually have better brakes, more options as standard (or exclusive to it), and cosmetic things like a louder exhaust, and more aggressive styling. Power wise I think the 1.8 or 2.0 would be enough for me. The quattro is great though.


----------

